
Challenges of Comparing Human and Machine Perception - EvgeniyZh
https://thegradient.pub/challenges-of-comparing-human-and-machine-perception/
======
KuriousCat
It also highlights our dataset bias instead of characterization of underlying
computational problems and associated algortihms to overcome them. Yet to find
a single human who grows up in a city/continent and his perception fails in
another city.

